# Sub-woofer for MX5021



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2012)

I have my cousin's MX5021. The woofer is dead but the satellites work. As in, the woofer supplies power to the satellites and the controller but there is no sound. Got it checked with local electrician who repaired my other altec lansing speakers but he said he couldn't make it work. I have checked the satellites in sony music player and they work fine.

Now, if I get a sub-woofer would MX5021 be as good as they were before? My budget is 3k-4k.

I was planning to go for Swan M10 but the prices shot up and now they cost around 10k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chirag said:


> I have my cousin's MX5021. The woofer is dead but the satellites work. As in, the woofer supplies power to the satellites and the controller but there is no sound. Got it checked with local electrician who repaired my other altec lansing speakers but he said he couldn't make it work. I have checked the satellites in sony music player and they work fine.
> 
> Now, if I get a sub-woofer would MX5021 be as good as they were before? My budget is 3k-4k.
> 
> I was planning to go for Swan M10 but the prices shot up and now they cost around 10k.



i think it would be very hard for you to get a subwoofer for mx 5021....this model closed few years ago..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 16, 2012)

I am not looking for the MX5021 subwoofer. I just need a good subwoofer to use the MX5021 satellites with. That is, if it's worth it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

seriously doubt it.its like replacing a racing car engine with a maruti engine unless you buy another racing car & put its engine in.get a new 5.1 system for ~5-6k as there are some decent options available.


----------



## root.king (Aug 16, 2012)

u have 50-50 chance to get it back working.
that model u told have 50watts subwoofer,
now purchase a 40 or 80watts subwoofer (toyotone) for about 200 to 300Rs. but remember the size of ur woofer
bcoz that'll play big role.
cut out subwoofers back and takeout the speaker and install the new one. and seal the woofer with carpenters hot glue like 'araldite' and dont touch it for 48 hour.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 17, 2012)

I am not looking to modify the dead woofer and make it work. I am just looking for a new subwoofer. The satellites are working fine but the woofer has gone bad. The satellites have exposed red and black wires as connectors. So, I want to use MX5021 satellites with a new subwoofer. I would invest and get a new one if I can have somewhat original MX5021 quality.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think that such thing exist. What you can do is to buy an excellent alternative of this speaker set which is Swans M10.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, I am confused. I am talking about a separate sub-woofer. Something like the following:

Dayton SUB-120 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer 300-635

I want to connect my mx5021 satellites to it and make it work. Yea, I planned on going for Swans M10 but now they cost Rs. 10k.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 17, 2012)

Chirag said:


> Ok, I am confused. I am talking about a separate sub-woofer. Something like the following:
> 
> Dayton SUB-120 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer 300-635
> 
> I want to connect my mx5021 satellites to it and make it work. Yea, I planned on going for Swans M10 but now they cost Rs. 10k.



Yes I know Swans M10 now costs 10k but after checking theaudioinsider's pricing, hifinage's pricing is really sensible. Swans M10 is available at theaudioinsider's for INR 10k approx after shipping and VAT.

Buying Dayton sub is not at all good idea and the reason is Dayton sub will be approx atleast 5-8k and another 10k for the shipping charges + custom charges when it reached India and you ended up paying more with not so great improvement in sound quality plus no local warranty. If Dayton sub gone kaput so you will ended up paying 10k more to send it back. It will be better for you to buy either Swans M10 or if you want to match the investment in bringing that dayton sub so better you invest in a pair of Swans M200MK2 and there will be a huge improvement in sound.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea, I am not buying Dayton. I want good sub-woofer for around 3k-4k if there is. It's sad to see MX5021 satellites go waste. I do game and watch movies but want clear warm sound too. Swans M10, I could have bought earlier as they were around 8k but now I am thinking just to invest 3k more and get Corsair SP2500 instead of Swans. Though, I would miss the clear warm sound. sad.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 17, 2012)

Corsair SP2500 will not be musical as Swans because Corsair speakers are targeted as Gaming speakers rather than Music. You should go for the Swans D1080MKII 08 instead and I am sure it will be better than the corsair in music.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 18, 2012)

Chirag said:


> I have my cousin's MX5021. The woofer is dead but the satellites work. As in, the woofer supplies power to the satellites and the controller but there is no sound. Got it checked with local electrician who repaired my other altec lansing speakers but he said he couldn't make it work. I have checked the satellites in sony music player and they work fine.
> 
> Now, if I get a sub-woofer would MX5021 be as good as they were before? My budget is 3k-4k.
> 
> I was planning to go for Swan M10 but the prices shot up and now they cost around 10k.



You can buy the swans from *here* at 8k.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 18, 2012)

^^
They were available at hifinage for around 8k inclusive of everything. Currently they are 8k+1k tax+shipping.


----------



## snt2b (Aug 25, 2012)

Chirag said:


> I have my cousin's MX5021. The woofer is dead but the satellites work. As in, the woofer supplies power to the satellites and the controller but there is no sound. Got it checked with local electrician who repaired my other altec lansing speakers but he said he couldn't make it work. I have checked the satellites in sony music player and they work fine.
> .




Hi My MX5021 have also stopped working. I think my controller (or the cable that connects the subwoofer to the volume control) is broken. Do you know how i can get a new controller or what are my options ?

thanks


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2012)

I gave mine for repair to a local electrician. He said he can fix it and is charging Rs. 1000. Let's see if this works out.


----------



## GeCko (Dec 8, 2012)

Chirag said:


> I gave mine for repair to a local electrician. He said he can fix it and is charging Rs. 1000. Let's see if this works out.



@chirag I am also facing a familiar issue with my 6 yr old 5021 , just wanted to know whether you were able to fix it or not? And did you find a way use the satellites without the subwoofer?


----------

